
Explore UI States with DevCards and Clojure.Spec - timroy
https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/generative-ui-clojure-spec.html
======
timroy
Another post by the same author on spec: [https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/parsing-
routes-clojure-spec.html](https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/parsing-routes-clojure-
spec.html)

Another brief intro to spec:
[https://coyotespike.github.io/blog/2016/08/18/core.spec/](https://coyotespike.github.io/blog/2016/08/18/core.spec/)

Also, I wonder if someone will hook Spec up to DevCards directly for automatic
UI testing. Seems like the logical next step, instead of manually putting the
generated tests into DevCards.

